# Update on Beau



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone - was going to post on original Thread but thought probably best to start a new one as an update especially Beau is dong so well  We took Beau to Newmarket this morning (3 hour round trip for a 10 minute consultation)! Our vet had taken the day off (didn't tell me this when she rang on Wednesday) and so we saw her assistant. He manipulated her neck and back and asked how she was so I told him that she pants a bit more but he said part of the meds she is on. He knelt on the floor with her and she was all over him (such a little flirt)! He said that he hadn't seen the results from other tests but if there had been something to worry about he would have know and our vet will write/ring next week! He asked if meds ok and I said the stomach lining one an hour before lunch was a bit of a pain if we were out with her so... he said to stop this one. She has to go back in 3 wks and her steroids will be dropped again. Hopefully if she continues she will be off steroids within 4 months. If she has any kind of relapse she may be on the for life but he very much doubted this. When we got back to Norwich we bumped into our vet's nurse and told her about the drive for 10 mins and she said that they have just signed off a Cocker Spaniel who had meningitis and how our vet does the treatment but just consults the Newmarket Vet which saves all the driving and we would only have to go back for the final app  I am seeing our vet next week to ask if he would do this for us. The Cocker Spaniel is the same age as Beau and has fully recovered with no side effects and no more steroids  When we finally get the results will post what is said. Thank you all once again for your concern and good wishes  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news, a lovely start to the weekend.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic news! Big hugs to you all!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab news! Sounds like she is doing really well!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super news Ali, what a relief. It must bring it home what a very special part of your family they are, you kind of take them being around for granted. I wonder if the vets would pass your contact details onto the cockers owners.... knowing your not on your own is a massive support 
Have a great weekend xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali, so please to read this. Beau is a star and doing so well.

You never know by mid summer me & Clare could be travelling up to meet you and Beau


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic news Ali - very pleased for you all. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic, I'm so pleased you got some well deserved good news Ali xx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic news! Have a great weekend


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic news, well done Beau!!! Xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ali, so please to read this. Beau is a star and doing so well.
> 
> You never know by mid summer me & Clare could be travelling up to meet you and Beau


Thanks Julie - I can't believe how well she is doing and tonight she laid on her back doing her wiggly bum/swively hips thing with her Octopus (you have to see it to get what I really mean!) and I have to admit it but I cried (getting over emotional about everything at the moment) as she normally does this every day but hasn't since before she got ill so for me it was a true sign she is on the mend! I know she has recovered from this quicker than others because it was caught so early so hopefully with Obi's story highlighting the illness people will now be aware of the symptoms  A Cockapoo date with you and Clare would be absolutely lovely  Have a lovely weekend  xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You've made me cry too Ali 
Such fabulous news x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news Ali  I am so pleased that she is progressing well, you must be so relieved! Hugs from Sarah & Daisy. xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

So happy for you! What a relief!!! Keep it up, Beau xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so happy she is getting back to normal....and I think a video if the wiggle bum octopus dance is in order.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your good news.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great description of an octopus and a wiggly bum. I too would have cried to see my baby-poo doing so well. :hug:

Just PM me when Beau is fully recovered and ready for some playtime.


----------

